# Some Like it Hot



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL, although I have known people who would probably love it that way.

Receipts usually have some flexibility but not _*that*_ much.

Enjoyed the post
Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just curious - How much "cinnamon" was that?

We all make mistakes.😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

well, it called for 1/2 teaspoon, but I doubled it, cause the head guy loves cinnamon!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> well, it called for 1/2 teaspoon, but I doubled it, cause the head guy loves cinnamon!


Well if it was just the crumb topping, can't you scrape it off? After all he eats jalapenos every morning. ;D


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> well, it called for 1/2 teaspoon, but I doubled it, cause the head guy loves cinnamon!


Cinnamon is good.......
Cinnamon is brown, Cayenne is red.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Well if it was just the crumb topping, can't you scrape it off? After all he eats jalapenos every morning. ;D


He’ll eat it as is...nothing stops him!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If it makes you feel better. . . there's a problem with dairy flies around here. I shook Cinnamon around because they're not supposed to like it. Only it was Turmeric and it stains & smells. 🙃 But, my memory improved!


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

For a while our big container of cinnamon was the same size, shape and brand as our big container of cumin. The colors are similar at first glance. I had to stop myself a few times from putting cumin in my apply crisp or whatever. Or cinnamon in the chili. Fortunately it never happened... yet.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I was looking for Marilyn, but all you post is a silly mistake.

I would eat it too as a breakfast delight as made. 

ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

We've all done something like that. You are a brave lady to admit to this bunch.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Some people just cannot be without gadgets.


----------

